# A Croissant Journey



## smokeymose (Mar 26, 2022)

Good afternoon!
Well the weather took a turn back to Winter the last couple of days (typical March) and I needed something to keep me occupied stuck inside. Some kind of bread, maybe?
I thought about chopsaw's Italian but I had a loaf of sourdough already on the counter. I wanted to try something different and settled on Croissants.






1 1/2 cups cold butter
4 cups all purpose flour
2 1/4 tsp active dry yeast
1 1/4 cup milk
1/4 cup sugar
1 egg
The recipe called for 1 tsp of salt but I didn't use any.





Mixed the butter slices (1/2") with 3 cups of the flour to coat and into the fridge.





The remaining 1 cup of flour gets mixed with the yeast and when the milk and sugar are warm (120 to 130f) it gets added with the egg
and mixed on low 30 seconds and high 3 minutes. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Then mix the 2 mixtures together 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Now things start getting a little weird.
Turn the dough onto a well floured surface and knead 8 times. With a well floured rolling pin roll it out to a 21" x 12" rectangle.
Fold by thirds into a rectangle, loosely wrap and refrigerate for an hour and a half.









Then you roll it out into ANOTHER 21" x 12" rectangle, fold in thirds, roll out and repeat 2 MORE TIMES!
You should end up with a 7" x 12" rectangle.
It then gets put in an airtight container overnight, which is good because I needed a break! The instructions said 4 hours to 24 hours.
Next day (about 20 hours later) it was time for the next steps.
Cut the 7 x 12 rectangle into 4 equal pieces 
	

		
			
		

		
	






You then roll out each quarter into a 16" x 8" rectangle and cut into triangles.
This dough is really stiff and I wished I had a bigger rolling pin. I took a break between quarters LOL!









Then you roll them up, put them on the (ungreased) pans, cover and let sit in a warm place for a couple of hours.













Finally it was time to bake in a 375f oven. First, though, you brush with an egg/water mix.
	

		
			
		

		
	






The instructions said 15 minutes but it was more like 20 for them to brown up in my oven.









OK, they don't look like the rolls in the cookbook picture but they're done, soft and VERY buttery. I ate 2 while doing that last pic....
They're a lot of work and if I do them again I'm definitely getting a bigger rolling pin!!

If you managed to read this whole post I thank you and bake on!
It's another crappy day here but I have pizza to make 

Dan


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 26, 2022)

Looks like a lot of work there Smoke. . .But well worth it!

I have pizza to make as well!

John


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 26, 2022)

Wow! That is impressive!!! They look incredible! A lot of work for a great result!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 26, 2022)

Looks great! I love croissant rolls! 

Ryan


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 26, 2022)

Nice job!
I made those once, a long time ago. Now I buy them at Costco and save my arms the pain.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 26, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Nice job!
> I made those once, a long time ago. Now I buy them at Costco and save my arms the pain.


LOL! Totally understand. The last trip I made to Costco I picked some up. They're better than mine....


----------



## negolien (Mar 26, 2022)

looks great ty for sharing


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 27, 2022)

Very nice job!! We absolutely love croissants. Problem is that I'd sit there and eat about a dozen of them...nice and warm with lots of butter   

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 27, 2022)

Dan , they sure look good to me . Nice work Bud .


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2022)

Those look Tooooo Good, Dan!!
I could just keep eating them!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## sandyut (Mar 27, 2022)

Looks like a win from here!  Kudos for stepping out and trying something new.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 27, 2022)

Thanks Dan for going to all the work and showing us the steps

I would be like Robert 

 tx smoker
 ,and eat way too many hot with butter , with a big Sh!! eating grin on my face. 

David


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 27, 2022)

Those look so good.
I can imaging how good they smell and taste.


----------

